

Bing Shows Free Porn Videos - tokenadult
http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/search/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=217800024

======
tokenadult
"The fact that Bing displays video content without redirecting users to the
original source could expose Microsoft to copyright suits. Microsoft, Google,
and Yahoo have been sued in the past by publishers of adult-themed products
over image search results that display still photos from their products."

P.S. The link came up on my default Google News main page.

~~~
danw
Google video search works in this way too.

------
keltecp11
No publicity is bad publicity... Bing is killing it.

